# Low wall support



## Tonygalvan (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm building a low wall and need to support it with some iron post bolted to the floor and screwed to the studs. I just can't figure out where to find such post. Anybody have an idea to where to find these iron posts? I live in So. CA and every place they sell steel studs don't have it and don't know where I could fiinf it. Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you referring to a decorative/exposed post?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you need to elaborate a bit more......


NEI..........:blink:




B,


----------



## Tonygalvan (Aug 13, 2013)

No. Not decorative. It would be inside the wall to support it. The wall is 3 5/8 studs about 4'10" high and I need to support it and the plans call for iron posts of about 3x3 with a plate welded on the bottom to anchor it to the floor with some bolts and screwed to the studs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You are referring to steel.

Your specs are calling for 3" sq. tube.

Go to a fabrication shop & have them make them up.

They are not an off the shelf item.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Get what you need fabricated. Sounds like you already have specs. Is this on a wood or concrete floor?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I know it's Cali.... but it can't be specked in wood.????


----------



## Tonygalvan (Aug 13, 2013)

It is on concrete floor. I just didn't know I have to have them fabricated. So any welding shop would do that? Btw thank you all for your help!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tonygalvan said:


> It is on concrete floor. I just didn't know I have to have them fabricated. So any welding shop would do that? Btw thank you all for your help!



Yes , any welding shop should be able to handle this.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

We normally have a shop weld one up. Wood would defeat the purpose of the stiffening provided by the steel "stiffener"


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Tonygalvan said:


> It is on concrete floor. I just didn't know I have to have them fabricated. So any welding shop would do that? Btw thank you all for your help!



Yep, very common. I asked the type of floor because if it was wood and you had access below and the ability to vary from the specs, you could easily make this work in wood. 

Sounds like you have a plan now. Good luck. We always had a welder, fabrication shop and steel company on speed dial for stuff like this. You never know when you needed a flitch plate or something welded.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you asking the best way to laterally brace a free standing wall? Well the steel column idea would work best. I have heard of guys using 2" pipes on each end, spray foaming and some even filling the wall with concrete.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Tonygalvan said:


> No. Not decorative. It would be inside the wall to support it. The wall is 3 5/8 studs about 4'10" high and I need to support it and the plans call for iron posts of about 3x3 with a plate welded on the bottom to anchor it to the floor with some bolts and screwed to the studs.


You need to contact a steel supplier. I have used these before to support walls framed to grid that were very long. never for low walls usually glue and board is good enough for them


----------

